# Another optical illusion



## toddpedlar (Jul 6, 2009)

Check this out: 







No, they aren't...


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 6, 2009)

Very interesting. If you focus on one it stops. But, shift your focus and it starts up again.


----------



## Claudiu (Jul 6, 2009)

awesome


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 6, 2009)

I am sorry i dó not ude my etes with equal entensity, something I was born with and have therefor never bern to get these types og illusions to work, what are they supposed to do?


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 6, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Very interesting. If you focus on one it stops. But, shift your focus and it starts up again.



If you focus on one *long enough* they all stop. Yeah .... I have too much free time today


----------



## Tripel (Jul 6, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> I am sorry i dó not ude my etes with equal entensity, something I was born with and have therefor never bern to get these types og illusions to work, what are they supposed to do?



They're not supposed to do anything except appear as if they are moving.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 6, 2009)

rbcbob said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Very interesting. If you focus on one it stops. But, shift your focus and it starts up again.
> ...




Yes, but my left eyeball fell out of its socket.


----------

